# Three barges? Mass? Sylvia? Etc...



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey guys, long time reader and information gatherer, but first time poster, so bear with me. I have fished in the gulf for a long time on larger boats so we went out a good ways, I recently got my own 17 ft Cape Horn, and was going to try to hit some short holes tomorrow. Just wondering if it's worth the trip because I know these shorter public holes get hit really hard. I just want to take my girlfriend out and let her bow up on something. And all the stuff I've fished in the past have been at an excess of 20 miles and I don't feel comfortable doing that in my ole 17 footer. Any info on short hot spots would be appreciated.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Get you some 20 lb flouro, 1/0 mutu light circles and hide them in your cut bait. As little weight as needed. 

Or you could just troll some dusters around and catch some kings, spanish and bobos.


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

So you think any of the short holes are about the same? None are better than the other


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a small Cape Horn too. Pick your days and you could surprise yourself with how far you can run. It's definitely better to ere on the side of caution, but I've gone out 10-12 miles out in mine on a good day.

If you're hunting reef species, generally, the further away from the Pass you go, the less pressure the fish have seen. That doesn't mean that Three Barge or those other close wrecks are empty, but its a good general rule of thumb. I like to sometimes pick a small, obscure public reef that's not too far and check it out. There are some reef balls and culverts that don't get fished as much because people will pass them up heading to the bigger wrecks.


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

Have you tried any short holes recently that have been worth it? I've fished three barges before and caught some fish but nothing spectacular, and is there anywhere you can see an actual map of public numbers for Florida? Because I look at reefs and wrecks on mbt divers but there's no actual map, but I guess I could use water depths to tell if they're out far or not... but anyways, I'm just looking to set my girlfriend up on something that'll give her a nice little pull!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

You can get an Sd card for your GPS of all the public spots off escambia and Santa Rosa county.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

There were plenty of legal Mingo's at the 3 barges last Saturday.


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

Sweet thanks for the info


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomorrow may not be a great boating day. Keep an eye on the radar.


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

Gonna hit the water around 5... beat the storms??


----------



## SaltySurprise (Aug 4, 2017)

Tried to put a thumbs up but it changed it to 2 question marks


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

SaltySurprise said:


> Hey guys, long time reader and information gatherer, but first time poster, so bear with me. I have fished in the gulf for a long time on larger boats so we went out a good ways, I recently got my own 17 ft Cape Horn, and was going to try to hit some short holes tomorrow. Just wondering if it's worth the trip because I know these shorter public holes get hit really hard. I just want to take my girlfriend out and let her bow up on something. And all the stuff I've fished in the past have been at an excess of 20 miles and I don't feel comfortable doing that in my ole 17 footer. Any info on short hot spots would be appreciated.


Man, you don't even have to go that far. All the public numbers close to the pass(like within 4 miles)are holding fish. You ain't going to break any world records, but there are def fish there. It's been consistent. I tried this Saturday, but the waves were too much for my boat.


----------

